# Brewtroller revival



## Chilled (13/6/15)

For those unaware Brewtroller is an Arduino based open source brewing control system. Unfortunatly the original developers gave up producing the units due to financial constraints. This was a great shame due to the versitality the controllers gave while brewing and the amount of R&D that was being lost. 
To this end Adam Shake, a fellow brewing enthusiast, did not want to see it die and decided to take over the reins of Brewtroller. He is now in the process of trying to get Brewtroller back on the market. To enable this he has strarted a KickStarter project as a means of trying to get adequate funding. This is where you come in. Without our support this project will not get off the ground again, which would be a loss to our brewing community. I know a lot of you are not into automated brewing, but that is one of the beauties of Brewtroller as it can be utilised as little or as much as you want on your brew day. 
To get a better understanding of what Brewtroller can do take a look at:-
http://www.brewtroller.com
and then go over to the KickStarter project and see if you can help keep this great piece of brew control software/hardware alive.

Cheers!!


----------

